# Raumtemperaturregulung mit SPS?



## ohm200x (27 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich mache mit gerade so meine Gedanken für den geplanten Neubau ne SPS mit einzubauen. Nun frage ich mich ob ich da auch die Einzelraumregelung mit machen soll oder ob ich das den Thermostaten des Heizungsbauers überlasse.
Der Heizungsbauer ist technisch ein Ass. Was der sagt hat normal Hand und Fuß. Seine Meinung in Verbindung mit der Erdkollektorwärmepumpe ist die: Stell die Ventile am Fußbodenheizverteiler so weit auf wie möglich, so zu wie nötig. Dann Thermostate und gut. Keine Nachtabsenkung und wenn Urlaubsbedingte Absenkung etc. das über die Heizungs selbst machen, aber nicht durch zudrehen der einzelen Ventile.

Daher komme ich zurück zur Frage ob es dann lohnt im Haus 10 Temperaturfühler zu verteilen, ne entspr. anzahl PT100 klemmen zu verbauen und ebenso viele PWM-Module für die Stellantriebe oder ob ich die Heizung aus der Steuerung raus lasse.

Wie seht ihr das?

gruß ohm200x

P.S. Zum Einsatz soll ne Beckhoff SPS kommen CX90xx.


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2009)

Zu meinen Singlezeiten hat die Einzelraumregelung ca. 30% Heizkosten gespart. Jetzt mit Frau und Kind ist es natürlich deutlich weniger.
Vorteile hast du aber allemal. 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## ohm200x (27 November 2009)

*falsch ausgedrückt*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hab mich leicht falsch ausgedrückt.
Einzelraumregelung soll auf jeden Fall erfolgen (bzw. geht lt. EnEV eh nicht mehr ohne im Neubau).
Mir gings um die Frage:
Reglung in der SPS mit machen; also 10 ~ 15 PT100(0) plus entspr. Anzahl Klemmen und dazu nochmal x PWM-Klemmen für die Stellantriebe?
ODER
Elektronsiche Raumthermostate von der Stange (Möhlenhoff)?

Verkabeln wäre vom Aufwand her und vom Material identisch.

A) die Frage was kostet die PT100-Eingangsklemme und die PWM Ausgangsklemme von Beckhoff? PT100 mit Gehäuse gibts in der Bucht für 9 EUR. Der Mölenhoff liegt bei 50 EUR blieben 41 EUR für PT100 und PWM Klemme pro Kanal. 
B) Lohnt das gefreckel in der SPS? Bisher sähe ich nur nden Vorteil in der Temperaturanzeige in der (noch nicht geplanten) Visu.

gruß ohm200x


----------



## MasterOhh (27 November 2009)

Ich sach mir immer: "Warum das Rad neu erfinden?"
Ne Selbstbaulösung käme für mich nur in Frage wenn sie billiger ist (Anschaffung, Unterhalt...) oder ich weiß das ich es besser machen kann als die kommerziellen Lösungen.

Wenn man natürlich Spaß dran hat und später sagen möchte: "Seht her, das hab ich gemacht!", dann nur zu.


----------



## cas (27 November 2009)

Hallo,

also die Kosten für die Temperatumessung kann man bei dieser Anzahl enorm drücken.

Bei RINCK gibt es einen Analogen Multiplexer mit 16 zu 1 Kanälen. Damit kannst du 16 Kanäle auf einen SPS-Kanal plexen.

Das kanze theoritisch 100x pro Sekunde. alle 5 Sekunden würde hier auch reichen.

Somit kostet einmal messen (PT100/PT1000) ca. 50Euro un der Multiplxer 65-70 Euro. Brauchst aber 4 digitale Ausgänge >=30 Euro.

Somit kosten 16 Temperaturfühlereingange:
50+70+30=150 Euro (maximal) ! = 9,30 Euro pro Kanal
Raumfühler gibt es im Internet pro Stück unter 9 Euro (Brutto)
24VAC Ventil Auf/Zu ca. 25 Euro (Brutto)

Einzeln die Räume macht für mich natürlich viel mehr Sinn als eine gemeinsame Absenkung.

Günstiger gehts wohl kaum...*ROFL*

MfG CAS


----------



## Majestic_1987 (27 November 2009)

Wie wäre es denn, wenn du Temperaturfühler von EnOcean verwendest? Dann brauchst du nur diese Empfängerklemme und die Fühler. 

Spart natürlich keine Stellantriebe aber zumindest dutzende PT-100-Klemmen..und natürlich brauchst du keine Kabel zu den Sensoren.


----------



## Ferengi (27 November 2009)

sorry wenn ich mich einmische.

CAS könntest du das mit dem multiplexer genauer erklären? (welchen braucht man genau? und wie funktioniert das ganze?) hört sich ja recht interresant an.

Christian

edit: jetzt glaub ich hab ichs verstanden!

man schließt die sensoren (PT100) an den multiplexer (Analogmultiplexer 16 zu 1, Eingang 16x Spannung?) an, über die 4 Digitalausgänge wählt man dann aus welcher Sensor weitergeleitet wird. richtig?


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (27 November 2009)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn, wenn du Temperaturfühler von EnOcean verwendest? Dann brauchst du nur diese Empfängerklemme und die Fühler.
> 
> Spart natürlich keine Stellantriebe aber zumindest dutzende PT-100-Klemmen..und natürlich brauchst du keine Kabel zu den Sensoren.



EnOcean ist eine super Sache! Habe bis jetzt zwar nur mit der Klemme KL6021-0023 und KL6023 gearbeitet (leider nur empfangen), bringt aber schon sehr viel Flexibilität z.B beim Nachrüsten von Alarmanlagen mit Bewegungsmelder, Fensterkontakte, .... LP von beiden ist 289EUR. 
Würde aber auch gleich auf die neue warten, die kann auch senden (KL 6581)

Raumbediengeräte in EnOcean Technologie verwende ich von Thermokon, da gibt es welche, die nur die Temperatur messen, Sollwert verstellen lassen, ...


----------



## cas (27 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich gkaub, dieser ist es...
MfG CAS


Zur Not einfach mal bei RINCK rumstöbern.


----------



## edison (27 November 2009)

Nee, der ist um Analogausgänge zu Multiplexen.
(Ich dimme damit die Beleuchtung im Wohnzimmer schon länger sehr erfolgreich)

Es gibt aber auch einen Analogeingangsmultiplexer zu dem findet man auf der Rinck Webseite auch einen Schaltplan zum Einsatz mit PT1000 Fühlern.
PT100 macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## cas (28 November 2009)

stimmt, diser ist es...

MfG CAS


----------



## Majestic_1987 (28 November 2009)

RJ-CONSULTING schrieb:


> EnOcean ist eine super Sache! Habe bis jetzt zwar nur mit der Klemme KL6021-0023 und KL6023 gearbeitet (leider nur empfangen), bringt aber schon sehr viel Flexibilität z.B beim Nachrüsten von Alarmanlagen mit Bewegungsmelder, Fensterkontakte, .... LP von beiden ist 289EUR.
> Würde aber auch gleich auf die neue warten, die kann auch senden (KL 6581)
> 
> Raumbediengeräte in EnOcean Technologie verwende ich von Thermokon, da gibt es welche, die nur die Temperatur messen, Sollwert verstellen lassen, ...



Abhängig von der sonstigen Gebäudeautomation würde ich auf son hässliches Thermostat verzichten und die Temperaturregelung über Touchpanel einstellen. Das spart Geld und ist a) komfortabler und b)hübscher.

Wobei das natürlich immer davon Abhängt, was man vor hat.

Der große Vorteil, wenn man das mit EnOcean-Sensoren macht ist vor allem, dass man dann direkt auch EnOcean Fensterkontakte kaufen kann. Dann hat man direkt noch ne Alarmanlage und eine Abschaltung der Heizung beim Lüften.


----------



## RJ-CONSULTING (28 November 2009)

Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> Abhängig von der sonstigen Gebäudeautomation würde ich auf son hässliches Thermostat verzichten und die Temperaturregelung über Touchpanel einstellen. Das spart Geld und ist a) komfortabler und b)hübscher.
> 
> Wobei das natürlich immer davon Abhängt, was man vor hat.
> 
> Der große Vorteil, wenn man das mit EnOcean-Sensoren macht ist vor allem, dass man dann direkt auch EnOcean Fensterkontakte kaufen kann. Dann hat man direkt noch ne Alarmanlage und eine Abschaltung der Heizung beim Lüften.



Heizung bei Lüften Abschalten -> Gute Idee, habe bis jetzt nur Fensterkontakte in die Alarmanlage eingebunden 

Naja, bei größeren Gebäuden wie zum Beispiel Rüsthäusern mit mehreren Aufenthaltsräumen ist das Geld für ein TP in jedem Raum eher knapp, dann verwende ich schon EnOcean Thermostate...


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 November 2009)

cas schrieb:


> ..Das kanze theoritisch 100x pro Sekunde..


Unbedingt die Wandlungszeit der RTD-Klemme berücksichtigen! Mit 10ms wird's nichts. Wichtig ist es auch, nicht verwendete Eingänge am Multiplexer zu beschalten bzw. auf einen beschalteten zu brücken. Eine RTD-Klemme braucht nach einem "Fühlerbruch" etwas länger, um sich wieder zu finden.

Mit PT100 wird's auch nichts, wie es edison schon erwähnte. Über dem MUX hat man Verluste, die sich bei niederohmigen Sensoren schlecht kompensieren lassen. Bei Ni1000/PT1000 ist es weniger kritisch..


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## cas (28 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mit dem MUX und PT1000 wunderbare Werte erhalten.

Man sollte in diesem Falle wohl überlegen, ob man nun sparen will oder nicht. Einen Multiplexer zu kaufen um 300 Euro zu sparen ist sicherlich schlau, doch um dann zig hunderte von Euros wieder rauszuschmeißen um enocean zu kaufen ist dann wieder unsinnig, oder?

Schon mal nachgerechnet, was so ein empfänger mit Antenne kostet?
Der Kostet bestimmt 300 Euro
Und so ein Kontakt bestimmt auch 50-80Euro, oder?

MfG CAS


----------



## Blockmove (28 November 2009)

Im Neubau ist EnOcean wirklich nicht sinnvoll.
Eine sternförmige Verkablung in einen zentralen Technikraum ist da eigentlich am billigsten.
Schau dir mal IP-Symcon an. Ist eine sehr interessante Software für Homeautomation (und mehr). Im dortigen Forum findest du auch sicherlich viele Tipps zum Thema.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MarkusK (29 November 2009)

Hallo ohm200x

hier mal eine Info für Neubauer.
http://www.bosy-online.de/Einzelraumregelung-Ja-oder-Nein.htm

Gruß Markus
der mit FBH und Termischerbauteilaktivierung baut und auf ERR verzichtet.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (29 November 2009)

cas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab mit dem MUX und PT1000 wunderbare Werte erhalten...


Aber nicht bei 10ms Taktzeit, oder? Was für eine Eingangsklemme hast du denn? Oder ist es ein aktiver Fühler mit Spannungssignal?



cas schrieb:


> ..Man sollte in diesem Falle wohl überlegen, ob man nun sparen will oder nicht. Einen Multiplexer zu kaufen um 300 Euro zu sparen ist sicherlich schlau, doch um dann zig hunderte von Euros wieder rauszuschmeißen um enocean zu kaufen ist dann wieder unsinnig, oder?..


Stimmt, solange man nur die Materialkosten betrachtet, so wie es bei privaten Projekten meist der Fall ist.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## cas (29 November 2009)

Hallo,
neee. ich hab mir die Werte mit 1 Sekunde Pause zwischen dem Umschalten gemacht. Somit hat es 16 Sekundern gedauert, bis der Wert aktualisiert wurde. Reicht bei Raumtemperaturen oder Ähnlichem völlig aus.

Materialkosten sind zwar nicht ohne, aber sicherlich kosten 300m Y(st)Y 2x2y0,8 weniger als ein Enocean-Gerät. Und wenn die Zeit nichts kostet ist Kabel immer gut.
Außerdem muß man dieses Enocean auch konfigurieren und das kostet auch viel zeit oder auch Ärger, spätestens bei der Fehlersuche. Ob ein Fühler oder ein Kontakt funktionert ist 100% feststellbar. Ob die Übetragung funktioniert... ??? Schleche Funkverbindungen, oder irgendein Verstärker/Bildschirm spinnt und streut sporadisch irgendwelche Signale herum, welche die Qualität beeinflussen.
Enocean ist für mich eher eine Notlösung oder wenn man in einer Glasplatte einen Sensor haben möchte. Sonst ist Kabel immer gut!

Das war meine Meinung.


----------



## MarkusK (29 November 2009)

ein paar Beispiele:

*-ERR mit schlechtem Hydraulischem Abgleich:* 
Um den schlecht Ausgelegten Raum ( Raum 1 ) zu erwärmen, benötigst Du eine Vorlauftemperatur, die um z.B. 5K höher liegt als der beste Raum (Raum 2) eigentlich bräuchte. Raum 2 hat nach 4h seine Raumlufttemperatur erreicht und der Fühler sagt "mach mal zu". Die im Estrich verbliebene Energie heizt jetzt aber den Raum weiter auf! Jetzt nach 4h reicht die Leistung um auch Raum 1 zu erwärmen. Die anderen Räume erreichen auch ihre Temperatur und machen zu. Die WP bringt ihre Leistung nicht weg und geht aus. Das machen jetzt alle Räume abwechselnd mal auf mal zu. Die WP tacktet locker vor sich hin.
auch Kuhschwanzheizung genannt.
Ergebnis: schlechte JAZ ( Jahresarbeitzzahl ), Räume werden zu warm.

*-ERR mit gutem Hydraulichen Abgleich:*
Vorlauftemperatur ist Aussen- und Innentemperaturgeführt.
Alle Räume werden gleich warm. Fremdeinflüsse (mehr Personen oder Sonne) werden durch den Selbstregeleffekt größtenteils ausgeglichen, zuviel lassen die Raumtemperatur steigen, das Ventil macht zu. Die Raumtemperatur steigt weiter durch die Fremdeinflüsse. Die Energiesparpumpe reduziert ihre Leistung, die Spreizung der WP wird größer.
Ergebnis: längere Laufzeiten, längere Pausen der WP, Räume mit Frendwärme können überhitzen. Gute JAZ.

*- guter Hydraulicher Abgleich ohne ERR:*
Vorlauftemperatur ist Aussen- und Innentemperaturgeführt.
Alle Räume werden gleich warm. Fremdeinflüsse werden durch genauso durch den Selbstregeleffekt ausgeglichen. Steigt die Temperatur dennoch, so wird sie durch die FBH aufs ganze Haus verteilt und die Rücklauftemperatur steigt.
Die WP bekommt zu jederzeit ihre Leistung weg mit einer guten Spreizung.
Ergebnis: noch etwes besser als mit ERR. 
*Nachteil: die Raumtemperaturen können nicht mehr einzeln geregelt (geschaltet) werden.*

Große Temperaturunterschiede in der Thermischenhülle von Neubauten sind sowieso nur mit erhöhtem Aufwand verbunden. Wer es im Schlafzimmer kühler möchte und die Heizung ausschaltet, erkauft das mit einem Wämeübergang von den beheizten Räumen, was wieder eine höhere VLT zur Folge hat.
Ob sich jetzt der Aufwand der ERR lohnt muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich habe darauf verzichtet und die Heizung nur Vorlauftemperatur geregelt.
Wer gerne programmieren möchte kann sich bei der Berechnung der Vorlauftemperatur auslassen. 

*Eine gute JAZ erreicht man mit einer geringen Vorlauftemperatur durch:*
-große Heizflächen: FBH, Wandheizung, Bauteilaktivierung
-guter Dämmung
-Rohrnetzberechung
-Heizlastermitlung
-Hydraulischerabgleich
und evt. Lüftungsanlage mit Wärmerückgewinnung

Gruß Markus


----------



## ohm200x (30 November 2009)

Hi Edison



edison schrieb:


> Nee, der ist um Analogausgänge zu Multiplexen.
> (Ich dimme damit die Beleuchtung im Wohnzimmer schon länger sehr erfolgreich)



das klingt auch interessant.
Was kostet (oder hat vor "schon länger" gekostet) der 1 > 16 demuxer?
Vom Programmablauf her, lässt du die SPS ihre Ausgangswerte in Merker schreiben und der Demuxer wird unabhängig vom restliche SPS programm einfach durchlaufen gelassen? Spielt ja zeitlich keine Rolle ob das Licht ne halbe sekunde säter dunkel wird oder ist die Verzögerrung hier zu bemerken?
Bei den EIngangswerten für die Temperatur ist das ja zeitlich eher unkritisch.



edison schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch einen Analogeingangsmultiplexer zu dem findet man auf der Rinck Webseite auch einen Schaltplan zum Einsatz mit PT1000 Fühlern.
> PT100 macht keinen Sinn.



das Beispiel bei Rinck habe ich gefunden.
Die nutzen dort den 16 > 1 MUX und gehen dann auf nen Messumformer von PT1000 auf 0-10v und damit in die SPS.
Ist das bei Beckhoff auch nötg, oder kann ich den Messumformer durch nen PT1000 Klemme von Beckhoff ersetzen?
Ich weiß
a) nicht ob das geht und kenne
b) nicht die Preise (weder Beckhoff noch Rinck)

Aber für den Fall vom Beispiel benötige ich ja den Umformer UND die 0-10V Klemme.
Das kommt sicher teurer wie die Beckhoff-PT1000-Klemme die ja den umformer an board hat.

Danke im Voraus

-- 
ohm200x


----------



## ohm200x (30 November 2009)

Hi MArkusK



MarkusK schrieb:


> Hallo ohm200x
> 
> hier mal eine Info für Neubauer.
> http://www.bosy-online.de/Einzelraumregelung-Ja-oder-Nein.htm
> ...



Liest sich ja sehr unvorteilhaft für nen Heizungsbauer, der ja Thermostaten und Antriebe verkaufen möchte 
Bist du noch am bauen (so liest es sich) oder schon fertig damit?



MarkusK schrieb:


> ein paar Beispiele:
> 
> *-ERR mit schlechtem Hydraulischem Abgleich:*
> Um den schlecht Ausgelegten Raum ( Raum 1 ) zu erwärmen, benötigst Du eine Vorlauftemperatur, die um z.B. 5K höher liegt als der beste Raum (Raum 2) eigentlich bräuchte. Raum 2 hat nach 4h seine Raumlufttemperatur erreicht und der Fühler sagt "mach mal zu". Die im Estrich verbliebene Energie heizt jetzt aber den Raum weiter auf! Jetzt nach 4h reicht die Leistung um auch Raum 1 zu erwärmen. Die anderen Räume erreichen auch ihre Temperatur und machen zu. Die WP bringt ihre Leistung nicht weg und geht aus. Das machen jetzt alle Räume abwechselnd mal auf mal zu. Die WP tacktet locker vor sich hin.
> ...


 
Ja so erzählt mir das mein Heizungsbauer auch.



MarkusK schrieb:


> *-ERR mit gutem Hydraulichen Abgleich:*
> Vorlauftemperatur ist Aussen- und Innentemperaturgeführt.
> Alle Räume werden gleich warm. Fremdeinflüsse (mehr Personen oder Sonne) werden durch den Selbstregeleffekt größtenteils ausgeglichen, zuviel lassen die Raumtemperatur steigen, das Ventil macht zu. Die Raumtemperatur steigt weiter durch die Fremdeinflüsse. Die Energiesparpumpe reduziert ihre Leistung, die Spreizung der WP wird größer.
> Ergebnis: längere Laufzeiten, längere Pausen der WP, Räume mit Frendwärme können überhitzen. Gute JAZ.



So schaut unsere derzeitige Planung aus:
Das Bad im OG (neben dem Duschbad im EG der kleinste beheizte Raum) bekommen keine Regelung, Ventil am Heizkreisverteiler immer offen. Die Heizkurve soll dann so eingestellt werden, das es im Bad schön warm ist.
Alle anderen Räume bekommen nen Thermostat und ein Stellantrieb.



MarkusK schrieb:


> *
> [snipsnap]
> Eine gute JAZ erreicht man mit einer geringen Vorlauftemperatur durch:*
> -große Heizflächen: FBH, Wandheizung, Bauteilaktivierung
> ...



Was versteht man unter Bauteilaktivierung?

Rest wird so ziemlich so ausgeführt wie du schreibst.
Wir haben überall FBH (im OG unterm laminat).
Eine gute Dämmung sollte bei 33er Wänden in Holzständerbauweise gegeben sein (U-Wert für EnEv Berechnung liegt bei 0,138 AFAIR). Wir bauen ein Effienzienshaus 55 nach EnEV2007 und liegen bei 39.5 oder so.
Ob es ne Rohrnetzbereichnung gegeben hat weiß ich nicht, aber unser Heizungsmensch macht den Eindruck er versteht sein Handwerk hervoragend. Heizlastermittlung dürfte die EnEV Berechnung sein was ja im Neubau gar nicht mehr ohne geht oder?
Was bedeutet hydraulischer Abgleich? 
Lüftungsanlage (mit Feuchterückgewinnung (Hersteller Hoval)) ist selbstverfreilich auch an Board. Ohne geht das doch in so hochgedämmten Hüttchen nicht mehr bzw. wir sehen es ja an der derzeitigen Mietswohnung. wenn de nicht alle x Stunden lüftest (was wir nicht können, da beide Berufstätig) läuft einem im Witner das Wasser an den Scheiben runter :-(

Ergo, um auf die Augansfrage zurück zu kommen, könnte ich mir die Möhlenhoffs sparen und (aus Spaß) mit den PT1000 die Raumtemperatur erfassen und im Bedarfsfall die Beckhoff erweitern und ggf. doch noch ne Regelung nachrüsten.

Bleibt einzig die Frage, wie erkläre ich das en Leuten von der EnEV, das ich keine Einzelraumregleung drinnen habe(n möchte)?

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## cas (30 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich glaub der MUX kann auch Widerstand plexen.

Lt meiner Preisliste kostet dieser lt. Liste ca. 75 Brutto.
Der Wandler (PT->0...10V) ist meinesachtens nicht notwendig, wenn du eine Klemme hast, die Widerstände messen kann oder direkt PT100/1000. 
Immerhin ist der Wandler ja hinter dem MUX.
MfG CAS


----------



## ohm200x (30 November 2009)

Hi,

da du ne Preisliste vorliegen hast, was kostet denn der PT1000 Umformer:
LC-MV-1xPT1000

Der Multiplexer ist doch im Prinzip nichts anderes wie ein Adressdecoder und ne Sammlung von Relais. Im Rinck sind wohl eher keine Relais drinne, sonst käme man ja nicht auf die Schaltzeiten.

Meine Überlegung wäre nämlich folgende. Doch den PT1000-Umformer zu nehmen und zusammen mit dem Rinck MUX alle Temperaturen im Haus (8 Räume, Außentemp, Blumenerde, you name it, ...) zu erfassen und dann VOR der SPS auf 0 - 10 Wandeln. Dazu selbst nen kleinen MUX bauen mit 4 bis 8 eingängen. An den dann einige Helligkeitssensoren, die bereits 0-10V liefen und zusammen mit den gewandelten Temperaturen über ne 0-10V Klemme in die Beckhoff.
Denn ein zweiter MUX für 75 EUR für lediglich 3 oder 4 Helligkeitswerte kommt zu teuer.

Oder klingt das schon wieder zu sehr nach Bastellösung mit all ihren Nachteilen?
(Kann gehen, muss aber nicht, ist fehlerträchtig, man hat keine zeit es zu bauen, etc.)

Grüße ohm200x


----------



## cas (30 November 2009)

Hallo,

der PT1000 nach 0..10V kostet ca. 46 Brutto.

Wenn ich deine Beschreibung verstanden habe, möchtest du vieleicht sowas bauen.

MfG CAS


----------



## ohm200x (30 November 2009)

Hallo,

danke für den Preis. Jetzt wäre so langsam mal die Preisliste vom freundlichen Beckhoff-Vertriebler nicht schlecht.

Jepp den Aufbau haste goldrichtig verstanden.
Und wenn man sich den Plan so anschaut ist das ja wiederum recht simpel zu bekommen. 2 Relais, 2 Dioden und dat Ding fliegt.

gruß ohm200x


----------



## cas (30 November 2009)

Hallo,

schön....aber Dioden hab ich nicht gezeichnet!?!

Hab auch ne aktuele Preisliste von Beckhoff und Wago hier zu liegen.

Schick mir ne PM zu, dann kann ich die nen Preis machen wenn du möchstest.

MfG CAS


----------



## ohm200x (30 November 2009)

cas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> schön....aber Dioden hab ich nicht gezeichnet!?!



äh ja kaum hatte ich auf senden gedrückt dachte ich mir, "hättst noch schreiben sollen wofür die Dioden sind". Dachte an Freilaufdioden über den Relaispulen, oder sind die bei nem Miniatur-Relais an nem SPS-Ausgang nicht zwingend nötig?



cas schrieb:


> Hab auch ne aktuele Preisliste von Beckhoff und Wago hier zu liegen.



Hm, als PDF? könntest die mir zukommen lassen?
Hab ne Tendenz zu Beckhoff, aber mit Preisen von Wago fällt die Entscheidung evtl. auch noch in die andere Richtung.

War letzte Woche auf der SPS und der Beckhoff Mensch meinte er lässt mir diese Woche ne Preisliste zukommen, aber die Woche kann lang sein.

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## cas (30 November 2009)

Hallo,

Dioden sind nicht notwendig.Sind in den DO schon drin.

Sag mir was du brauchst und es wird Weihnachten:s10:
MfG CAS

PS: Wago ist günstiger...


----------



## edison (30 November 2009)

> Was kostet (oder hat vor "schon länger" gekostet) der 1 > 16 demuxer?
> Vom Programmablauf her, lässt du die SPS ihre Ausgangswerte in Merker schreiben und der Demuxer wird unabhängig vom restliche SPS programm einfach durchlaufen gelassen? Spielt ja zeitlich keine Rolle ob das Licht ne halbe sekunde säter dunkel wird oder ist die Verzögerrung hier zu bemerken?
> Bei den EIngangswerten für die Temperatur ist das ja zeitlich eher unkritisch.


Den Preis für den MUX kennst Du ja jetzt schon, gibts den PT1000 Wanler nicht als Low Cost Version? (Dann liegt so ein Wandler noch bei 20,-€ )
Ruf doch einfach mal bei Rinck an, die sind immer freundlich und kompetent - sogar bei privaten Endanwendern - Das ist sicherlich nicht selbstverständlich.

Ich aktualisiere regelmäßig die Ausgänge des Multiplexers.
Werte die sich ändern werden öfter angesprungen / Überschrieben.
Das fällt eigentlich nur auf, wenn ich z.B. 5 bis 6 Lichtkreise gleichzeitig eine Rampe fahren lasse.
Das Ganze hängt bei mir per Profibuskppler an Beckhoffklemmen.

Beckhoff hat einfach die größere Auswahl an Klemmen(funktionen) daher ist meine Wahl auf Beckhoff gefallen.


----------



## MarkusK (30 November 2009)

Hallo ohm200x 
bei einer Bauteilaktivierung werden Heizschlangen in massiven Bauteilen eingebettet. Bei mir habe ich drei Kreise a 80m 14x2 Kunststoffrohr in die Betondecke gelegt.
Eine Heizlastermittlung hat überhaupt nichts mit einer EnEV Berechnung zu tun!
Die muss extra beauftragt werden.
viel Lesestoff im http://www.haustechnikdialog.de/
http://www.bosy-online.de/hydraulischer_Abgleich.htm
Gruß Markus


----------

